
The Tinkerings of Robert Noyce (1983) - anguswithgusto
https://web.stanford.edu/class/e145/2007_fall/materials/noyce.html
======
wycx
This is a good companion to read after Crystal Fire [1] that covers the
discovery of the transistor and the backgrounds of Bardeen, Brattain and
Shockley in a similar fashion. I had hoped that book would cover Noyce, but it
did not, and this article fills that void nicely.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Fire-Transistor-
Information-T...](https://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Fire-Transistor-Information-
Technology/dp/0393318516)

